# MBox Pro / Protools



## webtc (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey all, not sure if this is the best place to ask, however I was wondering if there is any pro audio support for freebsd? for example Protools 8 works fine under mac osx.. thats based of free bsd. I was wondering if its possible to get protools to run on freebsd.?

At system start up, the system detects my MBox mini.. so theres a glimmer of hope.. perhaps?

Is there any other way .. to "make" it work, or "get" it to work. or similar?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

Protools 8 is commercial Mac/Windows Software. Even though Mac OS-X borrowed a few things from Freebsd you simply cannot run Mac software on Freebsd.


----------

